# Ci - Ne



## Luis Anselmi

Agli amici e amiche italo-spagnoli parlanti datemi retta a queste frasi e specialmente spiegatemi  cosa rappresentanno il CI  e il NE.


L’ho fatto io questo quadro, ma non *CE NE *sono saddisfatto.
[*]La famiglia è simpatica, piena di attenzioni e io *ME NE* sto bene.


----------



## sabrinita85

Luis Anselmi said:


> L’ho fatto io questo quadro, ma non CE* NE *sono saddisfatto.
> [*]La famiglia è simpatica, piena di attenzioni e io ME NE* CI* sto bene.


*Ne* Se usa para referirse a un complemento de cantidad o partitivo y para     sustituir complementos circunstanciales dependientes del verbo introducidos     con la preposición _de_. 



*Ci* 
Se usa _ci_     para indicar y sustituir el complemento de lugar a donde se va o     para sustituir complementos verbales introducidos por la preposición _en_     o _ con. _


  
Ejemplos:
 
_"Han hecho lo que creían mejor y no se arrepienten de ello"_
*"Hanno fatto quello che ritenevano fosse meglio e non se ne pentono"*
 
_"Si tienes más libros de Lorca, tráeme otro mañana"_
*"Se hai altri libri di Lorca, portamene un altro domani"*
 
_"¿Cómo pudieron olvidarse de ella?_
*"Come hanno fatto a dimenticarsene?"*
 
_"¿Cuantas comunidades autónomas hay en España? – Hay 17"_
*"Quante regioni autonome ci sono in Spagna?- Ce ne sono 17"*
 
_"La piscina está muy lejos del centro; no voy casi nunca"_
*"La piscina è molto lontana dal centro; non ci vado quasi mai"*
 
_"No pienses más en ello, es mejor"_
*"Non pensarci più, è meglio"*
 
_"Es imposible. No me lo creo"_
*"È impossibile. Non ci credo"*
 
_"Ahora es mejor dejarlo tranquilo; hablo yo con él luego"_
*"Adesso è meglio lasciarlo tranquillo; ci parlo io dopo"*


----------



## adriano garza

Però che bella spiegazione Sabrinita !!

Ancora non riuscivo a capire bene il "ci" ed il "ne" ma la tua spiegazione mi ha aiutato molto.

Spero col tempo usargli bene .

Saluti !!


----------



## sabrinita85

adriano garza said:


> Però che bella spiegazione Sabrinita !!
> 
> Ancora non riuscivo a capire bene il "ci" ed il "ne" ma la tua spiegazione mi ha aiutato molto.
> 
> Spero col tempo usarli bene .
> 
> Saluti !!



Di niente,


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Allora,  le frase erano sbagliate.   Giusto, sabrinita 85 ???    Un'altra domanda:

QUANDO TE RIFERISCI ALLE PREPOSIZIONE   CON  ed  IN  COME GUIDA PER   IL   CI.    CREDEVO  ANCHE   INCLUDERE   LA  PREPOSIZIONE   "A".    PER ESEMPIO:   CREDO *A* TE   =    *CI* CREDO    ????    

Dimmi qualcosa su questo tema*.    Ne* sono lieto (della tua risposta).


----------



## sabrinita85

Luis Anselmi said:


> Allora,  le frase erano sbagliate.   Giusto, sabrinita85 ???


Sì, giusto 


> Un'altra domanda:
> 
> QUANDO TE RIFERISCI ALLE PREPOSIZIONE   CON  ed  IN  COME GUIDA PER   IL   CI.    CREDEVO  ANCHE   INCLUDERE   LA  PREPOSIZIONE   "A".    PER ESEMPIO:   CREDO *A* TE   = *CI* *TI* CREDO    ????


In questo caso se volessi trasformare "CREDO A TE" verrebbe fuori "TI CREDO" e non "ci credo".
Però sì, è vero, *CI* può sostituire anche complementi verbali introdotti da *a* e *su. *

Poi a volte, ti potresti trovare di fronte a espressioni idiomatiche, tipo 
*c*'è / *ci* sono; 
*ci* vuole / *ci* vogliono;  
metter*ci* ; 
veder*ci*;
sentir*ci*; 
entrar*ci*.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, giusto
> 
> In questo caso se volessi trasformare "CREDO A TE" verrebbe fuori "TI CREDO" e non "ci credo".
> Però sì, è vero, *CI* può sostituire anche complementi verbali introdotti da *a* e *su. *
> 
> Poi a volte, ti potresti trovare di fronte a espressioni idiomatiche, tipo
> *c*'è / *ci* sono;
> *ci* vuole / *ci* vogliono;
> metter*ci* ;
> veder*ci*;
> sentir*ci*;
> entrar*ci*.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Allora.   Se io dico  CI CREDO  significa   *CREDO   "SU" TALE ARGOMENTO ???    *Invece,  se dico *TI CREDO,   CREDO "A " TE  ???*


----------



## sabrinita85

Esattamente, sì:
CI CREDO = CREDO A QUESTO, 
TI CREDO = CREDO A TE.


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> Amici e amiche italo-spagnoli parlanti, potreste dare uno sguardo a queste frasi ed in particolare spiegarmi cosa rappresentanno il CI e il NE, per favore?
> 
> 
> L’ho fatto io questo quadro, ma non *NE *sono saddisfatto.
> [*]La famiglia è simpatica, piena di attenzioni e io *CI *sto bene.


Io ho fatto questo quadro ma non sono soddisfatto del quadro.
La famiglia è simpatica ed io sto bene nella famiglia.


----------



## Elisabetha76

Hola...tengo una duda con mis apuntes. Según ellos la particula ci funciona para adverbio de lugar (entre otras cosas) y tambien el Ne. Mi pregunta viene por estos ejemplo: 

Vai all'universitá? si ci vado(all'universitá)
Sei mai stato a Parigi? Si, certo, ne sono proprio ritornato ieri.(da Parigi)

Y digo yo....¿no podría ser que en el primer caso usase el ne y en el segungo el ci? ¿seguirían correctos?¿Cómo distinguirlos?


----------



## Silvia10975

No, no serían correctos igualmente... Sé que es difícil el uso del CI y NE, pero poniendo ejemplos podremos ayudarte cuando lo necesites.
 Silvia

P.S. la segunda frase sigue correcta aún quitando el NE:
_Sei mai stato a Parigi? Si, certo, sono proprio ritornato ieri._


----------



## irene.acler

En el segundo ejemplo me suena un poco raro el uso de "ne" a decir verdad, y nunca lo usaría en ese contexto.


----------



## chica_de_la_triste_figura

Hola...

Encuentro las siguientes palabras un poco dificil de comprender en italiano: 

1 'ci', 
2 'c’è', 
3 'ne'.

Cual es la mejor forma de comprender estas palabras? Tienen algun equivalente en español?

Quizas 'ci' y 'c’è' se parecen un poco al verbo _haber/hay_, pero el uso correcto todavia me da problemas. Cuando se usa 'ci' v. 'c’è'? 

Con respecto a 'ne', no he podido pensar de una palabra en español que sea comparable.

Antes de fijar la pregunta, busque pero no encontre resultados semejantes.

Gracias!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

chica_de_la_triste_figura said:


> 1 'ci',
> 2 'c’è',
> 3 'ne'.
> 
> Cual es la mejor forma de comprender estas palabras? Tienen algun equivalente en español?
> 
> Quizas 'ci' y 'c’è' se parecen un poco al verbo _haber/hay_, pero el uso correcto todavia me da problemas. Cuando se usa 'ci' v. 'c’è'?
> 
> Con respecto a 'ne', no he podido pensar de una palabra en español que sea comparable.


Estas son algunas posibilidades pero no las únicas:

*1*. Pronombre "nos" _ci mancano le forze_. Nos hace falta fuerza.
función adverbial "ahí" _Non ci sarò_. No estaré ahí.
pronombre "en eso". _Non ci credo_. No creo en eso.

*2*. Hay = _C'è_(<ci + è) _Ci sono_ (plural)
Habrá = _Ci sarà_ etc...
(en español usamos el verbo "_*haber*_" donde en italiano se usaría _*ci + avere*_)

*3*. "De esto". _Ne parliamo. _De esto hablamos.

Algunas cosas son más fáciles explicar en inglés (como la segunda). Este es un tema que no se puede explicar en un sólo hilo.


----------



## Malaia

Mira este enlace, pues es la conjugación del verbo "estar" en español y "esserci" en italiano. http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/esserciEl uso del ne es para indicar algo que en español damos por sentado en las conversaciones.En esta misma pagina puedes buscar el Ne y te lo explican muy bien.


----------



## Priti

Hola. Desde hace tiempo estoy buscando alguna regla para saber utilizar el NE italiano, pero no la encuentro. Al leerlo o escucharlo soy capaz de entenderlo, pero a la hora de utilizarlo la cosa se complica. Se que tiene algo que ver con el C.Indirecto, pero no lo tengo claro. Si sabeis alguna os agradeceria la ayuda.

Saluti ¡¡¡


----------



## diegoitalo

*M*irá, estudié mucho tiempo italiano, pero viví allí a los 9 años por un año y ahora de adulto durante 5 años. (ya no vivo más allí), y me es difícil traducir o encontrar una regla, pero la idea es: reemplazar un sustantivo, no nombrarlo, pero que sigue siendo el objeto directo de tu frase.
*E*jemplo: si hablás de tucanes, podés decir "NE ho visti tanti nei caraibi" cuando ya los nombraste previamente. tambié puede reemplazar un hecho: por ejemplo, te preguntan "sei sicuro che oggi pioverá?" y repondés "si, NE sono certo (che pioverá, che se omite en la frase)*.*
*E*spero que te sea de ayuda.
saludos
diego
(argentina)
PD: además NE tiene el mismo uso de negación que NI en castellano


----------



## Schenker

Hola. Me gustaría saber si existe alguna regla para usar el "ci" o el "ne" (siendo adverbio de lugar, olvidemonos del CI que significa NOS o de estas particulas como modificadores semánticos, etc), en otras palabras ¿cómo saber cúando usar uno u otro?

Ciao.


----------



## Neuromante

Según una gramática italiana para españoles que tengo, hay varias reglas gramaticales que se deben aplicar, visto que ambas partículas tienen varios usos diferentes. Desde el punto de vista de un hispanoparlante.


----------



## oresoj

Bueno esas particelas italianas generan siempre duda*,* pero yo tengo como algunas dudas siempre*.* *P*ero lo que he sabido es que*,* como se dijo anteriormente*,* la "ci" sustituye como lugares y el "ne" como cantidad ... aunque hay otra forma interesante que con algunos verbos ellos dos cambian la forma o la expresión del verbo*.*
*P*or ejemplo : 
non ne posso più ---> algo insoportable o poco aguantable 
*Y* así mas ejemplos hay aquí en esta pagina*.* *S*e las dejo para que vean porque yo de aquí me guío 

*L*ecciones del 1 a 8 son de gran ayuda*.
*


> Nota del moderatore:
> Si no utilizas con propriedad las mayúsculas y la puntuación, no se te entiende fácilmente. REGLA 22


----------

